# Red Turk discus spawn pic



## swd (Mar 18, 2014)

These discus have spawned 6 times so far.
Last time was close ,had 40-50 fry at 9 days free swimming.
Fed them baby brine shrimp,parents must have thought shrimp stuffed fry tasted good ate them all!
So trying again! Wish me luck!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful pair, goodluck!!


----------



## swd (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you! Fry hatched today.


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

id love to buy a couple if they make it!

im pretty sure you have to take the parents out or theil get eaten again.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Take the cone out once they attach to discourage them from wanting to breed again.
If they want to
Breed
Again then they eat the precious batch. Young inexperienced pairs are more interested in the breeding than raising. You can pull the fry as soon as they are eating bbs. You can usually tell if they lose interest if they aren't going as dark or if one isn't wanting the fry on them. You pull the fry not the parents .


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

didnt know that, thanks!


----------

